# Kreg Fence Jointing Question



## bikemaniac (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi,

I have a question regarding the Kreg Fence System (PRS1015).

I am not allowed to post a link - thus I cannot show the fence - you need to google it.

When doing jointing work you can use the 2 rods and have a spacing of either 1/16 or 1/32 inches enabling you to have cutting depths of either 1/16 or 1/32 inches.

But what if I want a cutting depth of lets say 1/64 inch? As I understand, the Incra Wonderfence system has a wedge system enabling the user to choose any depth and not in 2 descrete steps like the Kreg system.

Any ideas and/or suggestions on how to precision cut a board to a very precise width using the Kreg jointing feature (1/32 inch is not sufficiently small).

Lucas


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Lucas , couldn't you make your own spacers on a table saw ? Instead of using the rods your spacers could still work of there flat I suspect .
If you don't have access to a table saw and want to get more critical yet , I'm thinking you could use sheets of paper for a spacer ? I know I checked paper with my micrometer and got 3 thousandth of an inch for per sheet.

If your really hooked on using rods , I'm wondering how thick spaghetti is ? J/k


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Lucas , couldn't you make your own spacers on a table saw ? Instead of using the rods your spacers could still work of there flat I suspect .
> If you don't have access to a table saw and want to get more critical yet , I'm thinking you could use sheets of paper for a spacer ? I know I checked paper with my micrometer and got 3 thousandth of an inch for per sheet.
> 
> If your really hooked on using rods , I'm wondering how thick spaghetti is ? J/k


What Rick says is good, Plastic laminate might work too.

Here is that link:


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

The fence appears to have individual wood facings so maybe look at shimming out the outfeed side with plastic coated playing cards which have a very uniform thickness (around ,012") I would put a card on either side of the attachment bolts for a total of 4 cards. 

As an aside, these cards come in handy for shimming due to the uniform thickness and durable surface.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a home made split fence.
I just pack the out feed fence with whatever thickness I want to remove.
I use thick card, the kind you get as a backing sheet on large notebook loose leaf pads.
I found some that are exactly a half mm (I'm a metric man).
add layers of card or paper to your needs.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Lucas, Welcome to the Router Forums! I haven't seen you on here before now, but I'm glad you have joined with us. I am going to agree completely with what these fellow members have told you - this is the beauty of the split fence system!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia USA


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have used the rods as well as other shims to get the job done. You should have no problem.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

You can use the Kreg fence as easily as others have suggested. The Incra fence will do the same however to reach the type of measurements you are looking for the LS system with the Wonderfence is very scalable. Down to thousands of an inch. What is it that you are trying to accomplish? Even a crude two piece fence can be that accurate if it is straight. So give us some idea and maybe we can get you a better answer

Welcome to the Forum. There is a great wealth of information and knowledge here.

Chuck


----------



## bikemaniac (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for all your answers. I dont have any particular projects in mind. I am about to buy my first router table and I need the most versatile system possible. However the Incra system seems too bulky to me with that LS system at 90 degrees requiring the table to be very big.

Lucas


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

The Kreg fence system has 2 pairs of semicircular grooves in the extrusion to accommodate the rods, plus a another pair to store the the rods when not in use. When the rods are located in either of the offsetting grooves, they sit proud of the fence extrusion either 1/32 or 1/16in, and locate the fence face a similar amount from the extrusion face.

Using rods with a different diameter in the grooves probably won't work well as they will not be well contained in the groove and may work their way out, varying the preset offset. However using card shims behind the fence face does work well and allows you to create repeatable offsets easily. If you go this way, it is best to punch a hole in the card shims and set the fence up with the fence face securing screws passing through the shim card holes, ensuring that the cards cannot move between the fence face and extrusion.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Big tables are good!
Mime is almost a metre square. I use it for laying out, gluing up, and other general table stuff. A workshop cant have enough table space.


----------

